# how long does it take to grow mushrooms from start to finish??????



## Jesse420 (Jan 14, 2011)

if everything goes well how long will it take to grow magic mushrooms just a cubensis strain from start to finish ?? any tips on growing them would be great and very much appreciated


----------



## suprablaski (Jan 14, 2011)

i find 6-7 weeks to be an easy estimate


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Jan 14, 2011)

what supra said. a month and a half to two months


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 14, 2011)

pf tek to do it right 2 months is suitable. Google "Let's Make Mushrooms" and follow it exactly. Good luck on your party your planning.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

pf tek will take 6-8 weeks.

start to finish

starting with the spores being ordered online
finishing with picking and eating your magic mushrooms


----------

